# Which shoes should I get?



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Sep 1, 2008)

#1,




or #2 (black),
Chinese Laundry Biddie Quilted Leather Platform

Thanks!


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 1, 2008)

I love the first ones!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 1, 2008)

I love the first one as well


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 1, 2008)

I think I would get the second ones. Don't really like the material on the Steve Madden shoes.


----------



## Jot (Sep 1, 2008)

First i think but they are both good


----------



## melliquor (Sep 1, 2008)

Both are gorgeous... but drawn to the second ones.  You can wear them with everything as well.


----------



## florabundance (Sep 1, 2008)

I love the Steve Madden's ! definitely those for me.


----------



## *KT* (Sep 1, 2008)

I like them both... but if you're going for something a little different, I'd go with number 2.  Number 1's been done year after year, number 2 is a little different spin with the buckle detail and quilting.  Number 2 also seems a little more early fall season to me.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 1, 2008)

i like the second ones more

i've seen the first ones copied alot in cheap stores so if it was me i would go for the second because i like to be different but thats just me!


----------



## crystalic_oxyge (Sep 1, 2008)

i would buy the first. just cause they look more elegant, and you can combine them with more things (dress, jeans, mini... everything)


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 1, 2008)

I love the second ones!


----------



## Christina983 (Sep 1, 2008)

I like the 2nd ones. acutally i really like them.. hmmm. maybe i will get them now! haha


----------



## solangeeese (Sep 1, 2008)

the Laundry Biddie Quilted Leather Platforms because the first one is pretty but avergage and what you see everywhere


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 1, 2008)

The second ones for sure. Also I don't know if it's just me, but a lot of Steve Madden shoes are just really uncomfortable.


----------



## Vixen (Sep 1, 2008)

Second by Chinese Laundry!


----------



## Carlyx (Sep 1, 2008)

First ones


----------



## x-ivy (Sep 1, 2008)

Second ones! As long as they're in black!


----------



## christineeee_ (Sep 1, 2008)

first ones


----------



## browneyedbaby (Sep 1, 2008)

Hmm I like them both... maybe number 2 the most!


----------



## joey444 (Sep 1, 2008)

#2 all the way!!!   Like a previous poster said, #1 has been around for like ever and they look just "average." The Chinese Laundry ones look hip and in style.  (I'm actually buying them now for me so thanks for posting!)


----------



## yodagirl (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't like heels at all, but the second ones are fabulous!


----------



## benzito_714 (Sep 1, 2008)

life's short, buy both! (i am an enabler!)


----------



## kimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *benzito_714* 

 
_life's short, buy both! (i am an enabler!)_

 
if you can afford it, i also say buy both.


----------



## mac*lover (Sep 1, 2008)

love the #2


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *benzito_714* 

 
_life's short, buy both! (i am an enabler!)_

 
Haha, I would if I could.


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Sep 1, 2008)

second!!!


----------



## PuterChick (Sep 1, 2008)

#2, they are much cuter!


----------



## shootout (Sep 1, 2008)

I love both, but I would go with the first ones.


----------



## Switz1880 (Sep 4, 2008)

Oooh I love the second ones in black!


----------

